# How to remove paint from plastic?



## cevamal (Sep 13, 2009)

The previous homeowners didn't remove any of the face plates in the house when painting, just happily sloshed them with paint. :wallbash:

I'm replacing the outlet and light switch covers, but I want to get the old paint off the intercom (I know, I know, but I love the whole-house radio!) and central vac (this I don't even have hooked up, but I'm not ready to commit and remove the outlets and patch).

Tips?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You should be able to just scratch it off with your fingernail, screwdriver, or some such devise.


----------



## cevamal (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## TheDIYerGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey cevamal, chrisn is right , but in case the paint is having trouble coming off, think about using Goof Off 2, KrudKutter, or Motsenbocker's Dried Latex Remover. All of these products are safe for plastic as they are water-based and can help you gum up the paint a little so you can just use your thumbnail, or a plastic putty knife. I'd be wary about using anything metal like a screwdriver, as the odds of scraping the plastic increase dramatically. Murphy's Law can drop in quicker than you'd like! Hope this helps.


----------

